
Google Meet is free. Here’s how to master its most useful features - praveenscience
https://www.wired.co.uk/article/how-to-use-google-meet
======
Kjeldahl
Requiring people to have a Google account or similar is probably the primary
reason why competitors such as Zoom had any chance to begin with. They can
call it a security feature as much as they like, though I suspect "loss
leader" is more correct. But for business use, it means Google Meet is a no
go. We simply can not require customers to have this or that account before
they can join a video conference.

~~~
praveenscience
Whether it's Google Meet or Zoom, for a host, you need to sign up. For a
participant, you don't need to. Correct me if I am wrong.

